# Boat Scouting?



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, I keep hearing guys talking about scouting in their boats......I have to be honest. I read this stuff and just laugh. Maybe I just don't get it or something. Do you really "scout" or are you going out to make sure the boat runs, look at water levels and things like that? I would think scouting would be watching bird flight paths, learning new areas like some guys hunting WMA's for the first time or whatever but I would imagine that you'd be pretty limited as far as what you could accomplish from a boat.... Is there more to it or is it just a way to burn off anxious energy and old gas before the season gets here? I'd imagine any birds sitting on the water won't be there when there are boats racing all over when the season actually starts right?? Are you guys just marking points and cuts in the marsh on GPS or something? Enlighten me..... 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there a couple thing there. we are making shure the boats run good and cheacking water leaves and finding new areas like pot holes and other back water holes.Some people will park there boats and put the blind up and watch where the birds fly and the way there working the pond and when you see them landing in the cattail you try to find was back in there to that spot. You can do a lot of scouting,learn and fine stuff out of your boats.that you cant out walking around. But yes some people do just run and make shur every thing it working right. If you go to a new area and you try find spot that you want to hunt. like brbr it a big place and you can get away from the dikes and teh only way you can scout them is by a boat. i hope this helps you out and awsner your questions for you.O yea pluse you can cheack out the cover for the boats up and close instead with binos.There a couple ponds im going try to get on and look around for some new spots for spots.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep, thats kinda what I thought... its more figuring out the boat and checking the new year's layout of the marsh than it is scouting birds..... makes sense.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it hard to scout for the birds when they will change after the opening day but it does give you some kind of ideas to where the birds want to be and what there liking. it not like big game.im glad i could help you out.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> *it does give you some kind of ideas to where the birds want to be and what there liking.* it not like big game.im glad i could help you out.


 :lol: I do a lot of that sitting in a blind on the ground. Its amazing what you see when you just sit and watch. I guess I could see doing that at night in a boat, just to see where the birds cross on their way back to the roost. Sitting and just looking has helped me be a lot more effective later in the year.... Guess thats what I'll be doing again this year... watching, walking, and hopefully getting into some really out of the way spots by busting cattails. :wink: I just see the dudes screaming around in their boats while I sit and watch and wonder just how much they're missing... it just looks awful hectic.... but I don't have a boat so maybe I won't ever really understand it. :|


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

*Missing?* Yea all us boat owners just like to go fast and not kill birds. :?

It is like everyone else said you take your boat out to check water level, how the marsh grew in or didn't grow in. Of course it is to also *scout* to see where the birds are sitting and to check out there flight pattern.

If you are anti boat just come out and say it instead of hiding behind this question. :roll:

I was a foot soldier for a long time and can tell you it is a lot more efective to scout out of a boat then on feet. Although I still do both. Most of my scouting is done during the season not before. Right now the birds will change there patterns to much after the season starts.

Unless of coure you are hunting a less pressuered area you can get to with a boat. :twisted:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> *Missing?* Yea all us boat owners just like to go fast and not kill birds. :? It is like everyone else said you take your boat out to check water level, how the marsh grew in or didn't grow in. Of course it is to also *scout* to see where the birds are sitting and to check out there flight pattern. If you are anti boat just come out and say it instead of hiding behind this question. :roll: I was a foot soldier for a long time and can tell you it is a lot more efective to scout out of a boat then on feet. Although I still do both. Most of my scouting is done during the season not before. Right now the birds will change there patterns to much after the season starts.
> 
> Unless of coure you are hunting a less pressuered area you can get to with a boat. :twisted:


Hmmm ruffle some feathers MP?? :roll: I'm certainly not anti-boat, otherwise I doubt I would have hunted out of one so much last year. I just don't get the whole scouting thing from the boat. I could see that on somewhere like the Salt, where its such a vast area that people will be really spread out.... obviously most of the airboaters go out and find little out of the way holding spots here and there.... but when everyone gets all excited to go "scout" in their boats, it seems to me all that traffic is just going to push birds and what you see during this initial rush isn't going to be anything like what happens during the season. Thats also why I made the comment about watching what happens at night or early in the morning so that you can see where birds roost, where they cross the water to get there and things like that. Like I said, I guess I wouldn't understand until I got a boat and felt like I had to join the party and go "scout". Thanks for the responses... it pretty much confirmed what I had in mind when I heard the term anyway.... you guys have a good time at the races. :wink:


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Heck with all the other stuff I just can't wait to get back in the mud.

I do however have some serious issues to work out with the boat before the youth hunt begins though. CAN YOU SAY TRIM PROBLEMS???

Ya put my fat behind in the 12 ft v hull I own add to that a 10hp evinrude short shaft 
and you get a bow straight up in the air. I did have it set perfectly one time last year 
and I made it all the way across unit one at FB. In fact I had to shut it down before I hit Phrag. If any of you more experienced boat guys have any ideas please feel free to lend a hand.

The one time I did manage to get the trim right was by accident.

Thanks in advance
Gordy


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

RR77,
I get the same feeling that MP does when I read your posts. I get the impression you have something in your craw about boats.

Boating is a way for me to better control my hunts!

As is your willingness to hike a long ways.

I guarantee I am not missing anything by taking my boat... on the contrary I see more.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry you guys think I have a burr under my saddle about boats.... I just don't get the "scouting bit". Of course, I've only seen the scouting manuever at Farmington... so maybe its just a spinoff of the regular circus down there. :lol: I figured scouting was what you guys have said... .just cruising around to see what the water, weed growth and things like that are doing in the marsh that would make it different from the year before. My thought on it actually was well.... WMA's are only so big..... so once you've seen one... thats about it right?? Especially if you hunt the same ones all the time.... Maybe thats an odd way of thinking..... :| oh well.... I'm sure somebody will always think I'm anti something because I question a lot of things that people just take for granted but that doesn't hurt my feelings any. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

every year they change a tone. the weed get thicker and or they get thiner. dont know what you mean by people take things granted? Like last year the water was better at one place then a nother place.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dustin, let's go run every WMA we can on the 29th.

Just to go run around in our boats.

*()*


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

well i plan on runing some. got to find a couple spots to try this year and the curosity is geting to me on some of these other ponds. To see what they are like and see if they might worth hiting a couple times.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> Dustin, let's go run every WMA we can on the 29th.
> 
> Just to go run around in our boats.
> 
> *()*


I'm sure you two will have a swell time..... you and everyone else that needs to get the birds pinned down for the opener.... It would be par for the course however. :lol: Good luck with that. Not that you could ever accomplish anything by being still and using binoculars from the top of one of the walkway bridges or anything like that.... what a silly idea. I'm such a foolish person to ever think that might be successful.  That would be too easy I suppose... but again, what do I know? 8)


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> Dustin, let's go run every WMA we can on the 29th.
> 
> Just to go run around in our boats.
> 
> *()*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> RJ-Max4 said:
> 
> 
> > That would be too easy I suppose... but again, what do I know? 8)


*Not much* about Waterfowl hunting from what I have read on this and other forums. :shock:

If the boats scare all the birds, then why do people with boats kill more ducks. :?

A lot of your logic makes no sense and your anti boat but not man enough to just come out and say it. :roll: :roll: :twisted:

Now lets all get ready for the season. *()* With lots of *GREEN*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

RJ-Max4 said:


> Dustin, let's go run every WMA we can on the 29th.
> 
> Just to go run around in our boats.
> 
> *()*


Somehow, I think this is the kind of attitude that gets so many closures and regulations enforced... and if these are the kind of people expected to change things for the better with regard to waterfowlers... we're all in some serious trouble. They'll also be the ones that scream the loudest and get the most angry when things don't go their way. I'm certainly glad they don't represent me and I'd hope they don't represent what most of the responsible waterfowlers think.... if so... maybe the public opinion of those in our ranks isn't so far off. :?


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Honestly I could care less about who does what or how as long as it's within the law and ethical behavior expected of us. If it's not, I have no problem turning ya in. What that has to do with anything, I'm not quite sure - sorry! That being said, I have a boat. I bought it several years ago when injuries from a bad accident limited my choices to use a boat, hunt the dike or don't hun't. Since the last two were unacceptable, I bought a boat. Still have it and find it useful sometimes, but for some to suggest that you're going to be more successful with it is ridiculous! Hell, now that I'm healthy again and the majority of hunters (at least it seems that way) have boats, I find it easier to get away from everyone by walking. As far as scouting goes, everything changes so much so fast that I won't bother for a couple more weeks. I may explore a little with the boat, but the majority of my scouting will be done from a good vantage point where I just sit.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > RJ-Max4 said:
> ...


Sorry MallardPin... I'd run my duck totals and the birds I see all winter long against anything you'll see in a public marsh area.... and most of my year isn't even spent in a WMA. :wink: I may not kill a lot (only because I'm the only one that eats them), but I see areas and birds in those areas that most guys don't even know exist and wouldn't make the effort to get to if they did know about them. I'm not antiboat at all... for you to suggest this after I put up pics of myself hunting a northern area and OB with Dustin last year is laugable at best. If I remember correctly, oh yes, of course, I was leaning on a boat or in a picture with a boat hitched up to a pickup. Certainly an anti.... boaters better watch out for guys like me. :roll: If you'd like a reminder, I can certainly throw some pictures on to refresh your memory. You really think that if I was anti boat I'd be afraid to say it? I certainly haven't run from any other controversial subjects that are brought up for discussion, but again, because I question what the "group" accepts as proper and apparently, the only, way to do things, I'm all of a sudden anti whatever. I won't ever just be the sheep that follows common belief without some validation. Sorry I stepped on your toes but your reaction to me questioning the validity of boat scouting only enhances my belief that I hit pretty close to home. Sorry to rain on the parade of a few, but maybe all that extra water will help hold the ducks a little longer. :lol:


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> RJ-Max4 said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin, let's go run every WMA we can on the 29th.
> ...


RR77 I have a feeling they were saying that to ruffle your feathers. There are some battles you just have to fight don't you? :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It worked.... :wink: Yeah, some things I just gotta wade into.... I certainly don't mind a little controversy or at least a heated discussion now and again. Everyone has their points of view and what is said here doesn't really change how any of us would do anything... 8) I also don't mind having the "black sheep" label. Its been that way most of my life so this is actually a pretty comfortable fit, although in this case, I'm not really as anti as its been made to sound, I just like to question things. I guess thats why the military wasn't a good fit either. :shock:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Mallardpin said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> You have no idea Kid. :roll: :roll:
> I'm not going to get into who shoots or sees more ducks and geese because that is a fight you can't win.


Thats almost as funny as you trying to make me sound like I'm anti - boater. :roll: Thanks for calling me kid.... thats good to know that somebody thinks I'm not as old as dealing with young punks makes me feel. :? I know, I know... I shouldn't challenge what you say because you're another tough guy moderator from another forum, you fly fish, you drive a boat during duck season (all the things I'm supposedly against)... everything you say should be gospel and all the little sheep should just fall in line with it. Ooops... sorry, I don't follow that program, regardless of how many ducks on ice you care to post. :roll:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Well then lets see all these ducks and geese you claim to shoot or see. :?

Anyone can go to a golf course and see geese. Lets see the geese you shoot. :?: Or are there not any :?:

It is OK you can pretend to be a great waterfowler. Some might believe your *BS* but I don't. Just go hunt the dike and be happy.

Put up or *SHUT UP* :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Riverrat77 wrote 

I know, I know... I shouldn't challenge what you say because you're another tough guy moderator from another forum

Moderators Bullock Outdoors, Shummy, donttreadonme, RiverRat77, Mallardpin, trouthunter1, FishlakeElkHunter, Longgun, TEX-O-BOB, huntingbuddy, Just Scott, reb8600, hairy1, orvis1, rifle666, JCR, Clean Shot, DeadI, Yonni, brookieguy1

Your a Mod on the same forum. Or at least you were, but then again your not much of a man or a man of your word. You take on the responsibility and then bail out after three days. 

All I hear is a bunch of crap out of your mouth, then you hide behind your computer and act like a big man. You are two face and a lot of people are starting to catch on.

Have fun hunting the dikes. :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> Anyone can go to a golf course and see geese. Lets see the geese you shoot. :?: Or are there not any :?:
> It is OK you can pretend to be a great waterfowler. Some might believe your *BS* but I don't. Just go hunt the dike and be happy.
> Put up or *SHUT UP* :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink:


Is the part where I'm supposed to be scared and run away?? :twisted: Not gonna happen MP..... pick a fight all you want, I'm not going to bite. I don't golf... so.... no golf course geese for me. I won't say where I see the ducks and geese either.... they're not spots for me to dump and watch them get overrun. 8) I've posted my pics.... I do just fine jumpshooting and where I have to pack ducks so far back to my truck, its not worth posting a limit every time... Green gets heavy when you actually work for it. :wink: I've also never said I'm a great waterfowler.... I probably don't put in enough time to be "great" but I do put in enough time that when most folks are struggling, I can go an hour in pretty much any direction and get ducks while most of the guys still left are wringing their hands about how ice has come too early or there are too many people gathered in the few huntable areas left. Does that make me great?? No.... just means hard work, scouting on my feet and with a good set of binos is paying off. Yes... I do take a bit of sweet enjoyment from that realization. It certainly does bother you that I don't just bow right down to your ideals doesn't it.... and that actually, is quite satisfying all by itself. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I just have one Qusestion. What does it matter if you have a boat or not? We all love hunting ducks and geese. we all are in this together and we have to fight for are rights to hunt waterfowl and keep are wetlands to hunt. Yes dont get me wrong mallardpin I do have a boat and I worked hard for my boat and yes I do love hunting out of it. Im just geting sick of hear becuase you got a boat you hunt the lazy way. That not the case we have to work as hard to kill birds to get where we want to go. Yes we might get there a faster then we would be walking. We dont bash the dike hunters and yes I do bash them. there some that dont pick up there crap and sky bust yes some boaters do the same.Im just tried of people bash him and other boaters becuase we have boat and they think it the lazy way of hunting it not. so let drop the lazy hunting becaus eyou got a boat and i work hard for my ducks because im a foot solder. who cars let in joy are hunt season and have some fun calling at ducks geese and decoying them and make fun of are friend and famly for missing and easy shot.happy hunting guys.O yea just because i ahve a boat dont mean im better then any one. i just injoy duck hunting and i have all was wanted a duck boat. I would ratehr hunt waterfowl and then any thing.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Still no geese :?:

You act like you know all. You don't own a boat but you know how every uses them and should use them. :?

Your opioinons on the subjects you know nothing about are getting *OLD*.

You might be a good guy but you come off as an AS* on your posts. :roll:

I could care lees where you see your ducks and geese it is ovious I don't need your spots. I've got plenty thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Dkhntrdstn when did I ever say hunting out of a boat was being lazy? Or did I ever say hunting off a dike was being lazy?

I own a boat but I don't hunt out of my boat. I use my boat to get me to a location then I hunt off a bucket.

I agree we should all work together but I see others working against us and they are closer then you think :?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> Have fun hunting the dikes. :?


I'm sure that my nine year old daughter that loves to go out with me when she's able would love to hear your encouragement. You're a real stud MP. :roll: I hope your foul mouth gets you canned.... its been awfully hard not to slip to your level but I'm glad I've shown a little restraint. A select few of the mods on that forum have PMed me and I've explained my issues over there. Any of them that are interested can certainly contact me anytime. FEW, if any of the others, are the sort of person you are showing yourself to be. Funny, I was a moderator over the archery forum and there were NO problems... why moderate something that needs no moderating? Why would I want to be associated with a group that allows folks like you to run the program?? Answer.... I wouldn't, so I turned over my position there. I think Travis has a great thing going, but he'll need to weed a few like you out for that site to be successful.

Here's a pic for you MP.... my daughter having a great time with her complete jerk of a father and a nice fat Greenhead we didn't shoot on any dike or at any public WMA.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Did I hurt your feelings?

You said you like to a little controversy?

Can't take a little jab about dike hunting?

Like I said your probably a good person but behind the computer that could be questioned. :shock: 

Is a pic of your daughter suppose to make me fell bad?

She is cute and looks like she had one heck of a time. 

You should spend more time with her instead of arguing behind your computer screen. You can stop posting at any time. :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> Did I hurt your feelings? You said you like to a little controversy? Can't take a little jab about dike hunting? Like I said your probably a good person but behind the computer that could be questioned. :shock: Is a pic of your daughter suppose to make me fell bad? She is cute and looks like she had one heck of a time. You should spend more time with her instead of arguing behind your computer screen. You can stop posting at any time. :shock:


No, I have no hurt feelings.... I do have a feeling that you're not quite the *man* you try to portray on a web forum either... quite the opposite actually. You say my opinions are getting old..... well, you certainly don't have to give them any attention... yet you still do. Is it because you wish to smash anything that doesn't conform to your point of view?? There have been quite a few that try to run down those with differing points of view MP and try as hard as they may, we're still here doing things our own way. I don't hunt out of a boat now, I may not hunt out of a boat again, but I certainly don't think less of those that do. Do I question the way they do things sometimes?? Absolutely, but thats their right.... not mine to try and run them down, swear at them and convince them they're wrong. 8) You seem to feel that is your right..... and if thats how you feel... well, ok. I'm not going to just roll over and accept your point of view as my own however. Additionally, don't expect me to be any moderator or any other part of a forum that lets you run rampant with your trash talking and crude argumentative ideals..... there are intelligent discussions and then there are bar room brawls among complete idiots without any rhyme or reason.... you obviously would prefer to turn this into the latter. *You've taken offense quite obviously to my question about boat scouting. I asked what it was, what it was about, and whether it was really scouting at all. All of a sudden I'm anti boat?? No, I think you're way off the mark.* Unwilling to admit it, but wrong nonetheless. Would it make it more satisfying for you if I had a handicapped child for you to rip on or is it ok that my daughter is as healthy and willing to walk miles with me just for sheer love of being out in nature? The picture was just for me to enjoy again and for you to see knowing you're talking dike hunting with a guy who actually spends very little time there. Have a great day MP, although karma certainly owes you one. 

I suppose if I really wanted to compare pile shots just for the sake of measuring waist high appendages, there is a contest I could join right?? :roll:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

RR77 wrote You've taken offense quite obviously to my question about boat scouting. I asked what it was, what it was about, and whether it was really scouting at all. All of a sudden I'm anti boat?? No, I think you're way off the mark. Unwilling to admit it, but wrong nonetheless. Would it make it more satisfying for you if I had a handicapped child for you to rip on or is it ok that my daughter is as healthy and willing to walk miles with me just for sheer love of being out in nature? The picture was just for me to enjoy again and for you to see knowing you're talking dike hunting with a guy who actually spends very little time there. Have a great day MP, although karma certainly owes you one.



Bringing up the handicapped and throwing your little girl on here to try to make me fell bad. Real Classy :roll: 

I may have said a few harsh word and said your post make you sound like a donkey. I never said you were a donkey. 

You really can't take a little jab. The dike hunting was a jab. I am sure you work hard for your ducks, you don't have a boat. :wink: 

I am done with this post. 

I hope I am wrong about you.  

You have a cute daughter continue to take her, she will remember those days for the rest of her life. Good Hunting. *()*


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> You have a cute daughter continue to take her, she will remember those days for the rest of her life. Good Hunting. *()*


Thanks MP.... consider it done. I appreciate the compliment to her. :wink:


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok one last post.

Your Welcome.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Sloth loves MP and RR77!









:lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

hairy1 said:


> Sloth loves MP and RR77!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan.... what the hell?? :lol: When I pulled this up (I was going to just leave it I swear) I saw that you had posted and had a moment of dread thinking, aw... crap, I just pulled you back into it or something. :lol: MallardPin and I talked and just figured we're two bullheaded dudes that had different opinions, got a little heated and then walked away without much real damage done at all. Its all good...... HEEEEYYYY YOUUUU GUYYYYSSSS!!! If you hear that in the marsh this year, you'll know its your foot soldier buddy looking for some scouting partners. :wink: You guys take care.

Riley


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

hairy1 said:


> Sloth loves MP and RR77!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap that's funny! It brings me comfort knowing that Sloth can bring peace and balance to the world. Although unrelated to peace and harmony, I wish I could find my ol' truffle shuffle clip. *()* The lil banana is trying but it just isn't the same


----------

